# 2010 Ride EX bindings Review



## jongallant (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hey*

Did you buy these from BoardRoomShop??


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

hotdog29 said:


> k so i've ridden with these bindings on for about 5-6 trips.
> 
> first overall impression of these bindings are that they are just comfortable, no irritation or pressure points from the straps and what not. at first i thought the ratchets would not be durable at all but after some hcore aggressive manhandling of them, they held up ok and still work like new. the convertible toe strap also looks great and works wonders. i would have liked the back plate to be a little bit higher but it still works well on jumps and in the park.
> 
> i picked these up for 134.99 CAD so for that price, this is a wicked binding


I'm looking at a pair, probably 2010/2011, to use in the upcoming season. Do you think these bindings are stiff enough for an intermediate all mountain rider - groomers, trees, pow as well as park?


----------

